

Hacka2thon - Ann Arbor's first annual 36 hour hackathon - eggbrain
http://www.hacka2thon.com

======
eggbrain
If you guys have any questions, feel free to ask them here. This will be our
first crack at what we hope to be a bi-annual event for Ann Arbor, and we
already have over $2000 in prizes for the event. We hope you guys will come!

~~~
mkeblx
Why 36 hours? For the 24-hour hackathons I usually stay up the whole time but
36 plus the surrounding time might be pushing it. I'll try it though :)

I see that the tickets are limited in numbers based on what they bring to the
table: dev, design, biz. What was the thinking behind doing it this way? The
page mentions that it was to make sure to get enough devs, I don't recall that
being a problem at the hackathons I've been to.

(On details page say typo: says that have over $2,00 worth of prizes.)

~~~
eggbrain
For me, 24 hours felt like too little to get something very cool out. However,
I had the same mindset as you in that I felt a 40 hour or 48 hour hackathon I
would never be able to stay up for. So, I decided to meet in the middle: 36
hours :)

The idea behind the tickets was that, this was first and foremost about
programming, meaning I wanted designers and developers to make up the majority
of the attendees. I felt while Startup Weekend was building a startup from
scratch, this was about building a great product — and not having to worry as
much about the marketing, business profitability, etc. I had also been scorned
after going to a "Engineer and Entrepreneur meet and greet" in Ann Arbor and
realized that everyone there was looking for a programmer, and there were no
engineers/programmers at the event. My number one worry was that people would
come and would all have ideas, but no one to build those ideas.

Thanks for the typo as well, we fixed it right away!

------
xarien
Man, the last time I had set foot on Michigan's north campus was about 8 years
ago. Hope the attendees enjoy themselves, Ann Arbor is one of the best college
towns in the country.

~~~
colomon
I was thinking it was on north campus at the first glance, but actually it's
at the new North Quad on central campus. (And another building on nearby
Washington St.)

~~~
chaselee
The other building is the Techarb, a student startup accelerator -
<http://cfe.engin.umich.edu/techarb/> My startup, Fetchnotes, works out of
there, it's a great place.

~~~
xarien
Color me jealous. Wish this was around when I attended...

------
jerf
You have dangling "I"s on the homepage. I couldn't find who "I" was.

~~~
eggbrain
I'll see if I can tighten up the wording a bit

~~~
jerf
Cool. I regret that I can't make that date due to prior commitments, but I've
forwarded this to some people who may do various things. (Can't commit them to
anything since they probably haven't even gotten my email yet. :) )

------
ssx
"first annual" lol. Love when people don't make grammatical sense.

------
suyash
Go Blue!

------
switz
Interesting

